# Tomorrow is the big day!!!



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Sunday is the first day of our offsite adoptions.
Wish us luck. 

Can you think of any other ways to market us?

I have ordered a banner for the building.
We are having "sandwhich" boards made for the hwy.
We have it listed on Petfinder's main page, and the pet ad.
I am placing an ad in our large area paper, and the three local area papers.

Anything I missed?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Good luck and cheers to a new facet of OGSDR!


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Have you checked with your local cable provider? I know around here they do some free advertising for non-profits and shelters.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear Paula,

Best of luck today. I hope you have a smashingly successful day!

Around here CraigsList is a huge way of getting the word out. 

Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

For the future, call your local paper. They will often spotlight rescues and community events and you could get some free publicity.

Mention a basket raffle and you may have people donate to the raffle for your rescue group - and they may see a dog just like the one a friend has been looking for.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

We had the best day today.

I am exhausted, but we had a BIG turnout.
I am guessing 70-100 People. The room was full from 9:00 to 2:30. People just sat in the chairs around the walls and watched the dogs play.

The dogs did pretty good. They were a little freaked at first when they had a bunch of people talking to them that they did not know.

Results:
Roxey got a home. We will do the home visit Monday!!
Ginger has several application.
Happy our Newfie Shep mix went to her new home
One of our Pit Lab pups has an application waiting for a home visit.

The most amazing thing was that Hella, my lifer actually let two people meet her. She has never even had an inquiry. She got the idea that she was safe, and she did so well. 

We had some folks bring in their Shepherds just to play and that was fun as well. I met some awesome people.

We have three people that say they want to foster. (we will see if they follow up)

Well, I'm off to start the potty rounds!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh Paula, reading the email about your adoption day just put a huge smile on my face and tears in my eyes. That is such fantastic news! I am so happy for all involved!

Congrats my friend!


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: oregongsdr111The most amazing thing was that Hella, my lifer actually let two people meet her. She has never even had an inquiry. She got the idea that she was safe, and she did so well.










YAY!!!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







Way to go Paula! I hope it gets better each week. Thank-you for all you do.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you for your continued support.
I am just waiting for the day you and your boys stop by and spend the afternoon with us!!

Paula


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Hopefully one of these Sunday's we could get up your way! I hope many more dogs find new homes or foster homes this week!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Good to see you today Paula!!

And let me just get this out there....looking for a DARLING female?
Check out Rune

















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13050260


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Hey Paula!!*

How's Rune doing?









Ok, how's that for a


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Hey Paula!!*

You are so funny.
She is doing great. I thought we found her a home last week at the adoption site. A really nice couple. They have been looking for a dog for over a year. She was great with them. I am hoping they come back this Sunday. 

We just took in another "female" hater. (Rune was supposed to be a female hater). I currently have 5 females in the house, not a hater in the bunch!! 

I don't know why we are not getting any boys!!

Anyway, wish Miss Rune well this week-end. She deserves a great home soon, and thanks for checking in on her. (maybe Dante could request an adult friend)!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Hey Paula!!*

Oh that is a really great idea! Kayos told me Dante wanted a girly buddy!!! 

Rune sure is gorgeous!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Hey Paula!!*

_*Fingers and paws crossed in the E house!!!*_


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Hey Paula!!*

Kathy - Like I told someone at work, it's a good thing I went with it firmly implanted in my head that I was NOT going to add a dog to my household this year....that Rune is really a darling dog


----------

